# Bath Time



## misplacedfarmgirl (Dec 11, 2007)

I had to wash them one day and Charming my brown one loved it here is some pictures


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 11, 2007)

:shock:Awe...what a little cutie patootie! :biggrin2:

I think both Thumper and Peaches would NOT be happy campers if I had to bathe them. :nonono:

*jackie


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 11, 2007)

What a sweet bun, Floppy has come to tolerate a butt washing but does not like it at all. He just knows he gets a treat after.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 11, 2007)

Can I ask why you had to bathe them? If it isn't necessary, it can be extremely stressful to them.

Charming looks very cute though .


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 11, 2007)

How sweet!! 

Bo had to have a butt bath recently and believe me when I say I could read his mind...... - _"NO! MAMA!!! SAVE ME FROM THE EVIL WATER MONSTER ABOUT TO EAT MY BUTT!!!" _


----------



## jessmc03 (Dec 11, 2007)

i know this is a photo forum, but i have a REALLY funny story about washing my gabby. when i first got her from the humane societythey said they were washing her every other day to get the yellow out of her fur ( she was left to sit in her own pee with her last owner and it dyed her fur. all you guys were SO helpful to tell me that this would eventually fall out, which it did, so i quickly stopped washing) but before i realized i didn't need to wash i took her home and washed her in the sink. the first day, when my boyfriend was present, she was an angel, just sat there almost like she enjoyed the water. the next day i told him, don't worry about being around i can do this alone. she decided to jump OUT of the sink, and dash around the house. it was a game for her to run around and get everything possible wet (counters, couches, the bed) and of course my boyfriend wasn't there to help me catch her. this went on for about an hour! 

ok, so sorry this isn't a photo, i didnt' have the time to take a picture as she was dashing around, but i wanted to share the storystill.


----------



## maisy126 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> How sweet!!
> 
> Bo had to have a butt bath recently and believe me when I say I could read his mind...... - _"NO! MAMA!!! SAVE ME FROM THE EVIL WATER MONSTER ABOUT TO EAT MY BUTT!!!" _


:roflmao:


----------

